# Wago 750-8202 und 750-315 mit Modbus RTU koppeln



## Boernie1967 (17 Dezember 2015)

Hallo an alle,
Ich möchte gerne den Contoller 750-8202 mit einem 750-315 verbinden.
da ich im Bereich Bus noch total unerfahren bin brauche ich dringend ne kleine Unterstützung damit es hier auf meiner Baustelle weitergehen kann.
Ich denke, dass ich den 8202 schon total verstellt habe und es wäre super wenn mir jemand schreiben kann welche Einstellungen ich am 8202 und am 315 tätigen muß um eine Verbindung herzustellen..

Gruß

Bernhard


----------



## .:WAGO::016346:. (28 Dezember 2015)

Hallo Bernhard,

die einfachste Möglichkeit die Kommunikation zu parametrieren wäre der Modbus Master Konfigurator.
Einen Anwendungshinweis zum Konfigurator können wir Dir per Mail zusenden. Frage diesen bitte bei Support@wago.com an.

Wenn die onboard Schnittstelle des PFC200 genutzt werden soll, muss diese im WBM auf Unassigned gestellt werden.

Grüße


----------

